# what about sunfish



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

hey heres something every has got a lake or pond near them were they could catch boatloads of these sunnies or panfish

do these have the thiamise in them or what is there a study someone can post were they list the fish with high levels of this thiamise stuff so we can discuss what could be caught and used for food

aside from parisites i would gut them and freeze then feed whole


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

I don't know if they are bad or not but I get some from a hatchery near me sometimes and I haven't had a problem yet...


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

Live sunnies don't lend themselves well to feeding because they're hard for the piranha to get a hold of with their completely flat sides, and hard, slippery scales. They can also swim really fast, too. It's a fish that just evolved not to get eaten. Usually my piranha just bite off their tails.

I haven't bothered to fillet them because they're so boney.

What meat there is on them is fine for feeding fish as far as I know.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

Bullsnake said:


> Live sunnies don't lend themselves well to feeding because they're hard for the piranha to get a hold of with their completely flat sides, and hard, slippery scales. They can also swim really fast, too. It's a fish that just evolved not to get eaten. Usually my piranha just bite off their tails.
> 
> I haven't bothered to fillet them because they're so boney.
> 
> What meat there is on them is fine for feeding fish as far as I know.


It would be great if you could take a nice clean fillet, but as Bullsnake stated, they are too boney. It would be a miserable death for a live bluegill, unless you have a huge shoal.


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

like 11 cariba sounds good to me


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

Yeah, you do have a nice big shoal. They could probably tackle a sunfish.


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

I used to catch sun fish and toss them in the tank all the time and my p's would munch on them. Probably foolish taking them from a pond and putting them in the tank but i never had any problems.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

They aren't bad, You have to be careful, they can have parasites like any feeder.
Some local ponds appear to have nice clean fish and others the fish are covered in fish lice.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

If anybody really wants to feed sunfish meat, I found this link that shows how to fillet a sunfish.

This looks time-consuming, but may yeild some new variety in your fishes' diet. Watch your fingers.

http://www.friday.com/bbum/2006/06/25/cleaning-a-sunfish/


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

i dont think you should feed them live sun fish....................

And if you decided to feed them fillets, imo you hould freeze it first. i never feed my p's food without freezing it first, tht cos i worry about things so i want them to be safe as posible


----------

